

Show HN: Vidcast, pandora for music videos - theprestig3
http://govidcast.com/

======
theprestig3
This is my first Nodejs app written in 11 hours using Sailsjs. Maybe some of
you can find it useful, working on some new features like video reporting,
thumbs ups and downs, and playlists.

Feedback welcome

~~~
ashraful
I have a side project that lets users play youtube music videos. It has a lot
of similar features as your project, and I'm planning on building out in the
direction as your project.

I am working on a v2 for it, and I was wondering if you wanted to collaborate
on it.

You can check out my project at youfm.org

~~~
theprestig3
I'd love to link up discuss goals, and ideas. I'll be sending you an email
shortly.

